# How many lights do you EDC?



## Warp (Feb 7, 2010)

And I mean truly EDC. This is *Every Day *Carry here. If you have fewer at work than otherwise use the at work number, for example. I have a feeling the numbers will be high enough without people answering with their out on the town loadout. 


Yes, this is a ripoff of the currently running thread but I like polls. Much easer to get a general overview quickly and easily.



Edit: I meant to put "six or more" as the final option. Sorry about that.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I'll own up to being the first vote for 6.

In truth it is generally more. I always seem to have quite a lot in my pockets, not just torches - but it will be 6 or more on most days. 


:tinfoil:


----------



## Warp (Feb 7, 2010)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Well I'll own up to being the first vote for 6.
> 
> In truth it is generally more. I always seem to have quite a lot in my pockets, not just torches - but it will be 6 or more on most days.
> 
> ...


 
Well crap, I meant to put "six or more" as the final option. Sorry about that.

I have quite a lot in my pockets as well. Without big cargo pockets I run out of space quickly, though. My vote was for 2 lights even though I often have three or 2 + spare batteries for the primary.

I also meant to work spare batteries into the poll somehow but couldn't figure out how to do it well.


----------



## tolkaze (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, i'm buying a lot of lights these days, in all different formats. I am trying to find out which ones work best with the work I am doing. 

Really though, I have a 1xCR123a light, and a keychain light as my EDC's, with maybe a different extra light or two at the moment. Finding around the office, a 1 or 2x AAA light is really handy, and doesn't look out of place, but something for the field has to be more rugged. 


SO somewhere between 2 and 4


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Feb 7, 2010)

A vote for three here, and it sure is fun!

After thinking about it, I will always have at minimum:

-EZCR2 in a holster on my keychain
-EX10 clipped in pants pocket for general use and easy access
-One bigger light, whether it's 1*18650 or larger, will be sitting within reach at my desk or be in my backpack when I'm out (or in a belt holster for the few occasions I don't have my bag); this would typically be an L-Mini II, FireLion, or modded 2C Mag (ROP or P7).

The more the merrier, especially when going for a walk at night and/or carrying my backpack, but that is my minimum.


----------



## 9volt (Feb 7, 2010)

I voted zero but I forgot about the Draco on my keychain. Should have voted 1.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Feb 7, 2010)

Four is what I voted.

Sometime more, never less 

A photo from a few weeks ago, now updated with a Haiku XP-G in place of the L1, and A SunDrop XR-U inplace of the MiNi Ti (not on my keys though, in my pocket)

A Silver E1b also takes the E2DL's place from time to time.

I don't carry the knife in public for obvious reasons, but it is on me around the house. (Sorry for the off-topicness, just wanted to abide by local laws )


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 7, 2010)

I admit to having three. I keep my Solarforce L2 in my coat pocket, my free keychain light from LightHound on my keyring, and either an LED 3c Maglite or my L1200 in the car. (I'm in my car a lot throughout the day).


----------



## Warp (Feb 7, 2010)

Lights in your vehicle don't quite count.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 7, 2010)

1. E2D or Ti SST-50 EDC
2. photon freedom on keychain
3. LED on my BlackBerry 9700


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 7, 2010)

Warp said:


> Lights in your vehicle don't quite count.


 
Well, I forgot to mention I do carry it around when I'm out of the car. Most of the time I'm out, it's dark, so it's pretty much with me all the time. It's an every-day user too, I'm constantly scanning perimeters with it. (Stupid thieves, lol).


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 7, 2010)

Sometimes four, but usually three. So I voted three.

I EDC other items as well. Just got a Maxpedition 3x5 notepad organizer. Yes, I carry so much stuff that I need a pocket organizer. But it's black and manly.


----------



## hoongern (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd say 3. 10440 li-ion LF2XT always around my neck, Quark AA Tac on 14500 li-ion in my pocket or clipped on, Fenix E01 on keychain.

If it's at night or if I know I will be using a light, I also carry my Seraph SP6/9 with whatever bulb I feel like having at the time (either a TL-3, LF IMR-9 or WA1111)

This is down from 5 when I also used to carry a PD30 and Romisen RC-N3... but I decided that they all just replicate the Quark's functionality. 

And of course, I also always have 3 extra cells with me - an AA Eneloop, 14500 Li-ion and AAA Energizer Lithium, which I carry in a small bag in my pocket.


----------



## rje58 (Feb 7, 2010)

I voted two. Currently my two EDCs are a CR2A-E1 and a Romisen RC-G2 Q5. I could stretch it and say 4, but I don't want to include the tiny 5mm LED light I carry on my keychain, or my car light - a Romisen RC-N3WW.


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 7, 2010)

I counted 7! Oh my I think I'm going crazy...

I counted the lights in my work bag and I have:

Photon on the Keys (yes I counted the button cell lights)

Maractac AA in the pants pockets

Fenix Tk20 in the flashlight pocket (CC BOB XL)

Fenix L2T V2.0 (inside the bag)

Fenix HL20

Xtar TZ50 loose in the main compartment of the bag

CR123 Backup light in the Spec Ops Packrat organizer


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 8, 2010)

I own plenty of lights and take several when camping - but everyday it is just 3. There is a LF2XT R2 on my keyring and a Ti Infinitum in my left jacket pocket as well as a D10 R2 in my left jeans pocket. I don't worry about spare batteries, if one goes flat I'll just grab another light. If I use one of my lights a bit then I'll recharge the battery once I get home.


----------



## ACHË (Feb 8, 2010)

*Three was my vote.*

*#1* - Small RCR123 or 14500 light for general everyday use in a quick access location.

_Novatac 120P, Jetbeam Jet-II Pro I.B.S., Nitecore EXTREME, D10, EX10, Liteflux LF3XT, Maratac, etc.
_
*#2* - Larger 18650 or (2x)CR123 light for whren you REALLY need a lot of light.

_Eagletac T20C2, T100C2 MkII, Jetbeam Jet-III M, Pro ULTRA, Raidfire Spear, Lumapower MRV, etc._

*#3* - Single programmable AA light: A reliable, lightweight backup light that uses the most common 
battery available pre-programmed to Hi - S.O.S. - Beacon. 

_AKO-Ray K-106
_


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 8, 2010)

I voted 3.My main EDC is usually a neutral Quark 123 but I will use others on occasion.Always have Red and Purple Photons on my keychains and figure they count because they are capable lights in their own right.If I am wearing a coat the number jumps to 5 or 6.Usually a larger 2 cell light and some sort of back-up to my EDC. Of course there are a few lights in my truck/van as well.


----------



## Warp (Feb 8, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> I counted 7! Oh my I think I'm going crazy...
> 
> I counted the lights in my work bag and I have:


 

How is it _EDC_ if they are in your work bag?


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 8, 2010)

Warp said:


> How is it _EDC_ if they are in your work bag?



I bring it to work everyday and I bring a bag if I will be out of the house.


----------



## AMRaider (Feb 8, 2010)

One always, sometimes two. I like to travel light (no pun intended!).


----------



## OfficerCamp (Feb 8, 2010)

Usually 3: I keep an Olight Ti AAA on the keys, A Q3-5A Nitecore D10/EX10 in the pocket/belt holster, and a 6P/M2 high CRI SST50 in the jacket.

On duty it's a 6P/M2 high CRI SST50 on the duty belt, a Liteflux LF2XT in my right breast pocket, and a NailbenderM3 or LumensFactoryM4 in the bag.


----------



## Warp (Feb 8, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> I bring it to work everyday and I bring a bag if I will be out of the house.


 

What kind of bag, what else goes in it and how do you like it?


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 8, 2010)

Warp said:


> What kind of bag, what else goes in it and how do you like it?



Main bag is usually a CountyComm BOB XL and it will carry any and everything (almost). The Fenix TK20 sits in the flashlight pocket on the outside. L2T resides in a MaxPed Triple Mag Holder on the inside of the bag. One light, in this case the Xar TZ50 resides in the bag loose or sits in the side packet of the Pack Rat. Sometimes I might also carry a Surefire (loose) but the lanyard is clipped to a secure point in the bag. The backup light and the HL20 go inside a Spec Ops Packrat.

The bag itself is pretty big. It has pockets and slots galore on the outside. The inside is covered in this velcro type material so you can attach velcro backed pouches (like the MaxPed magazine holders) on the inside for more space. Plus the pockets on the outside holds batteries and the carrier just right. 

The smaller bag is a LA Police Gear BOB Jr and I talk the essential stuff outta it and put it into the bag. I might also slip some more lights into the pockets if I will be out at night.


----------



## skyfire (Feb 8, 2010)

i always have 1 light on me. sometimes 2.

i too carry a backpack to work everyday, or at least 5 or 6 times a week.
i have my olight m20, quark 123-2, and jetbeam lll M, backup primaries and alkalines, my PSP, ipod, earphones, leatherman wave, spyderco salt-1, baseball cap, beanie, rcr123 charger, lotion, lipbalm, band-aids, sunglasses, toothbrush, a novel, work ID, and some spare change in my bag. 

jetbeam RRT-0 in my pants pocket, and zebralight in my shirt pocket.

during work ill carry 2 or 3 lights, i like to switch them up, and carry different lights for different purposes. i always have my RRT-0, and 
zebralight, and ill switch off between the quark, jet lll M, or M20.

many nights ill let a co-worker borrow a light, usually the quark or M20, in hopes that i can turn them into a flashaholic, or at least dump their p.o.s light and get something better, since this is our most used tool at work, i believe getting something of quality and better to use is a must.
i helped a friend buy a jetbeam M1X, its on the way now. its mainly because of the constance trash talking a sercurity worker, and myself included inflict on him everytime he turns on his $15 light. :twothumbs but its alright, ive known him for over 20 years.


----------



## njet212 (Feb 8, 2010)

Vote for one. Last time i was carry 2 light for EDC, one light on key chain and one light non key chain light. But i put something else also in my pocket, cell phone, keys, wallet. I feel carrying 2 light just add more bulk on my pocket, so just carry 1 light at the moment.


----------



## pilote (Feb 8, 2010)

1...an $8 eGear aaa LED penlight...good for looking in and under a desk, and fits in a pen loop in whatever maxpedition bag i'm using (currently it's the neat freak)...

just no interest in getting something smaller, more powerful, multi-modes, etc., don't need it in my daily work activities...i can see carrying 2 lights, but more than that needs explaining cause then it's just a fetish/obsession...

(note...i have a couple sf g2z w/malkoff's so it's not like i dismiss hi-performance light gear. no way are they edc's though)


----------



## dcycleman (Feb 8, 2010)

1, almost always a surefire, between my keys, 2 cell SF, spyderco, cell phone, and wallet. thats all the crap I care to have in my pockets. I carry spares in the pickup, and if I'm goin hikin or somethin I'll put a 1 cell backup in my pack too along with spares, but edc, I'll roll the dice and go with less weight and bulk


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 8, 2010)

Lately I've been carrying;

Neck carry Draco
Ra Twisty
Ra Clicky high CRI
Quark AA MiNi xp-g
Quark AA MiNi neutral
EZAAw
AlumiBronze Ion
Ti LF2XT

and I've still got more room in my pockets!


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 8, 2010)

*6*

I wake up, I walk out to the kitchen, I eat a Poptart. I go back to my room. There I load my pants with all my EDC. From that moment to the second I lay down again at night time I carry all of these lights. 



First production Electrolumens EDC-P7, Tiablo A9 with aspheric lens, Photon Proton Pro, my hot wire AAA Minimag, one coin light on my key chain, and one coin light on my battery bag containing 3x 18650 cells, 2x AA and 4x L92 AAA. I carry many other things with me, but this thread is not about all of our EDC, just are lights. The truth is, I use my Proton Pro 90% of the time with the others not getting much use, but why pay good money for good lights and not have them with youoo:? Also I like to think I’ll never encounter a time were I wish I had a better light for the job! I run down the batteries so quickly in the Proton that I use NiCads because self discharge is meaningless when you run through a battery every week, and this way they will last much longer then more frail NiMH cells in the long run.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 8, 2010)

I *always* carry two on me every single day:

2 AA Mini-Maglite upgraded with Terralux TLE-5EX drop in LED upgrade, a glass lens, and a Terralux TCS-1 tailcap clicky switch.

Fenix LD20.

Both lights always have Duraloop AA cells in them. The LD20 is my main light that I reach for first and the Mini-Maglite is my backup light. I carry both in their own separate nylon belt holsters. I never seem to run out of uses for them, that's for sure.


----------



## NutSAK (Feb 8, 2010)

Three:

ARC AAA-P Snow on neck lanyard at all times except shower.
Nitecore D10 or Novatac EDC 120P clipped inside LF pocket.
Quark AA^2 on 18650 (AA^2 body as spare) in my "briefcase"


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 8, 2010)

Never less than two, but neither (SF E1 & SL SP / LD01 2xAA hybrid) has ever let me down (well, except for letting cells get too low ). It would have been three, except that my smallest is on extended loan (SL Microstream)

Now, E*N*C, that's different... :naughty:

Edit: Nice to see that the most common value is also two, with a beautiful bell curve. Who would have thought that _*I*_ was normal?? :shrug:


----------



## Warp (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree, Kestrel. I figured my "two" would be below average. I thought three would be the most common answer. BUT the poll is kind of new, I suppose....


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 8, 2010)

Warp said:


> I agree, Kestrel. I figured my "two" would be below average. I thought three would be the most common answer. BUT the poll is kind of new, I suppose....


Well, you were pretty firm about occasional carry.  I bet that the higher numbers posted elsewhere (i.e. other threads) come from: Well, sometimes I have my briefcase, sometimes I'm in my car, sometimes I have my jacket, backpack, etc... :devil:


Warp said:


> And I mean truly EDC. This is *Every Day *Carry here. If you have fewer at work than otherwise use the at work number, for example. I have a feeling the numbers will be high enough without people answering with their out on the town loadout.


LOL, keepin' us honest... :huh:


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 8, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Lately I've been carrying;
> 
> Neck carry Draco
> Ra Twisty
> ...


Okay, just to check my honesty on this one. 

I actually only have the Ra lights with me if I'm wearing my vest or jacket, but I did miss the Drake which has been living in my pouch! So it's 7 for now! :tinfoil:


----------



## hoongern (Feb 8, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Okay, just to check my honesty on this one.
> 
> I actually only have the Ra lights with me if I'm wearing my vest or jacket, but I did miss the Drake which has been living in my pouch! So it's 7 for now! :tinfoil:



Curious - why the decision to carry both the mini-AA neutral and EZAAw? Do they provide you with enough differences to justify carrying both, or is it just because you want to carry more?


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 9, 2010)

hoongern said:


> Curious - why the decision to carry both the mini-AA neutral and EZAAw? Do they provide you with enough differences to justify carrying both, or is it just because you want to carry more?


Because I still really like the EZAAw and haven't made the decision to put the MiNi AA in it's place. Still trying to differentiate between the various lights for which ones I really, really prefer in daily life. 
Hard choices lead to more purchases.


----------



## grump (Feb 9, 2010)

I always have my ARC-AAA on my keys and when going out at night either an E1B or E2DL depending on where I'm going...


----------



## lights (Feb 9, 2010)

2 always on my person, if I have my back pack with me, usually around 6 or so.

Always a AAA Peak Matterhorn single snow white led. Its bomb proof, has enough useful light, and will run forever in case of an emergeny. Plus, its brass and well worn, so it looks cool on the keys. Perhaps 10% of the time its a SS LOD. Before that it was an aluminum LOD or Maratac AAA, but i gave one to my sister and one to my wife. All are great keychain lights, but the Peak is in a totally different class quality-wise, which imo is what a keychain light should be, indestructable. 

In my pocket I have recently rotated between my neutral quark tactical (either 14500 or RCR 123), and a SF L1 cree. The quark mini 123 and aa also frequent that space. The quark tactical interface and beam has to be my favorite of any light i have had (the d10 comes close) and is by far my most used light now. I keep coming back to the L1 cree though, it is definetly a classic...

In my bag, I usually have a zebralight H501, a larger 2x123 or 18650 light, such as a Malkoff MD2 or SF 6P and a few others. 

I use all my lights at work, and they are all worn well and broken in. Thats how I like them....


----------



## FrogmanM (Feb 10, 2010)

I always have my Ti PD-S clipped to my waistband, however I like to carry at least 3 depending on the situation.

-Mayo


----------



## drifts1 (Feb 10, 2010)

I voted 1 as I truly only EDC my keychain light every day, all day. I'd say 50% of the time i'll have a light in a holster or in a coat pocket. So this dosnt count a 3rd in my car or travel bag.


----------



## post tenebras (Feb 10, 2010)

I voted 2, but an honest average would be 1.5. I usually have two, but some days just one.


----------



## Ginseng (Feb 10, 2010)

Always 1 light on my belt holster: either the SF L4 - Milkyspit Boxster or SF L1 with McGizmo ALM dumb head. When traveling, up to 4 or 5 in luggage and bugout bags along with primaries, rechargeables, and charger. Range is from a PalLight to a MagCharger85.

Wilkey


----------



## LightChaser (Feb 10, 2010)

If you want to be strict about it, I EDC 2 lights - one in my pocket and one on a keychain (in the another pocket). 

I could have said 3 since I keep another one in my bag, but I don't always have my bag with me, so I stayed with 2.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 10, 2010)

EDC in urban area, just *one* light.

EDC in country/mountain/woods area, I carry *two* lights.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 10, 2010)

I've always got a 1AAA light (presently a LF2XT) in one pocket. The old Arc AAA is on the keychain. And, I'm also currently carrying my QMini 123 in another pocket, but may go back to packing the LF3XT instead.

Geoff


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 11, 2010)

One or two depending. If it's middle of day and I'll mostly be in town, I'll just pocket my Quark AA-T /w extra cells. If it's night and/or out in the country I'll also throw my Solarforce L2 /w LF R2 into my jacket pocket.


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 11, 2010)

1xAAA 80 lumen illuminaTi, with 8 blank sticker labels, used as tape.

Nokia cell phone, Cameras flash is a floody flashlight, spacebar button activates light even with keypad locked, Favorite backup light. always handy.

One key has a very small red LED light.

Usually a 1XRCR123, ultrafire A1 230 lumen or Olight M20 Warrior R2 250 lumens.

Can bring a pen with lazer and small white LED.

So 4 or 5 lights, But most are very discrete.  :twothumbs


----------



## Jash (Aug 19, 2010)

Currently it's a Nitecore EX10 SP, Quark AA2 Tactical, Quark AA2 Turbo, Energizer headlamp (for when you need two hands) and a Photon Pump on the keys, as well as all this other stuff. I hate things in my pockets so yes, there is a man bag, how else would I EDC an A4 diary?








The MAN BAG


----------



## LedTed (Aug 19, 2010)

I always try to carry one LED FL with a spare battery. Plus, have another LED FL easily available (BOB, car, drawer) with its spare battery.


----------



## WESBC (Aug 19, 2010)

I've consistently EDC'd one light for the past few years. There are times where I had two or three, but always just one. While I would like to carry a spare, I simply just have no more room in my pockets, and no murse for me.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 19, 2010)

I normally carry 3 or 4, sometimes 5

I have a Photon on my Keyring
T1A Titan on a Neck Lanyard
Novatac EDC120p in a belt sheath

and i very frequently carry an A2 or my new 9p (or normally both)


----------



## Roger999 (Aug 19, 2010)

Surefire G3(HO-9 with 2X 17500)
Quark 123 regular
Ledlenser v2 keyfinder + red coin cell light on keychain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 19, 2010)

Always three.

HDS Basic 42 XR GT (soon to be an RA 140 Clicky).

Muyshondt Aeon.

Photon Microlight on keys.


Add Jetbeam RRT-0 Raptor at work. 

Add whatever makes me giggle with pure drooling photonic insanity on the weekends.:green:


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 19, 2010)

3

1) UK2AAAeLED on my primary keychain.
2) Millermodded Arc AAA on my backup keychain.
3) GOTO EDC currently Quark Mini AA WARMS.


----------



## Dual (Aug 19, 2010)

These 2.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 19, 2010)

Usually two...E0 or A3-EOS on my key ring and a small CR123 light on my belt pack. Lately I have been using a spotlight cigarette lighter light.


----------



## jellydonut (Aug 19, 2010)

I have the little Lighthound keychain light on my keys so that one goes everywhere.

One of my Malkoffs always comes with me in one of the pockets.

There's a Zebralight in my jacket, so if I have my jacket on that one is along for the ride.

2-3 then, 1-2 if you don't count the single-digit keychain light.


----------



## Xacto (Aug 20, 2010)

A small "LiteXpress Mini Palm 100" (small 1AA LED light with a forward clicky) on my SMART key, one of three Surefire 6P lights (rotational basis) on my belt and a small iTP SA-1 in my Messengerbag.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Aug 20, 2010)

I vary.

I have a Quark Mini 123 that is always on me or in my backpack when I leave the house. Inside the backpack there's a backup Mini 123, and usually 2 or 3 spare batteries. I don't always tote the backpack everywhere when I'm out though. So during the daytime I commonly only have one light on me, and one more in the car. I do probably have NO light on me a few hours of the week, in the middle of the day, but my car or backpack wouldn't be too far away.

Nighttime is a whole different story. Then I'm packing both Quarks and my 6P/M60.

The 6P won't necessarily be on my person at all times, but both the Quarks are.

And of course if I'm going into the wilderness or something then I've got everything on me at all times.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 20, 2010)

Gotta have a backup to the backup to the backup..


----------



## iacchus (Aug 20, 2010)

Two, every day. 
A Ra Clicky 170 in my left pocket; a Quark MiNi 123 on my keychain in my right pocket.


----------



## CPFBiology (Sep 1, 2010)

zero...currently...

i am new to this forum, and am moving towards learning about lights and finding the perfect edc.

previously, i only ever had two or three lights, then ordered a bunch from dx, and when they all failed, i kinda left the scene

now i am moving towards getting a high quality and reliable light...lights plural actually

i have spent money acquiring a surefire 6p host and malkoff m61, and am tossed between getting a C123a HDS EDC, or an HDS Twisty (R19670)/18650, as well as adding a JetBeam III-M, and MD2 with Malkoff dropin.

i would be willing to edc a p2d(fenix) or a C123a HDS EDC


----------



## Texas gun person (Sep 1, 2010)

Just one light is enough for me. 

I carry one of everything... and only one because I have enough stuff on me. 


1 gun
1 light
1 knife

Plus a radio, wallet, keys, Ipod Shuffle, and whatever else finds its way into my pockets.


----------



## Imon (Sep 1, 2010)

I EDC one light plus in the past few days I've been carrying a spare 123 with me.

Usually ....
1. HDS RA Clicky 140 Custom
or
2. SF E1L Outdoorsman
sometimes...
3. 4Sevens Quark 123^2
rarely
4. Streamlight PT 2L or SF E2L Outdoorsman

Sometimes I'll carry my Fenix LD01 as a backup but I've never been that big on Fenixes... plus it's a twisty :duh2:


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 2, 2010)

Far too many I think but I carry a neck wallet and a number of EDC carry pouches and packs so have room. I guess I am just really afraid of the dark. Here is what I currently carry when out and about;

HDS 170T Clicky (Factory settings)
HDS 100 CRI Clicky (Factory settings)
HDS 100 CRI Clicky with FO4 diffuser (Set up for low lumen outputs)

140 Twisty CR123A (neck lanyard)
100 Custom 100 CRI Twisty
140 Twisty 19670 tube

Surefire LX2
Surefire E2DL

Zebralight H501
Zebralight SC30w

ITP A3 EOS Titanium
3 cheapie photon type coin lights
Fenix EO1

Nitecore Defender Infinity (Silver limited edition) with AW14500

2 Pak-lites - one super and one original (soon I will add two more pak-lites with red and green leds respectively)

I'm looking at this and thinking I really like the HDS lights, don't I? Ironically at home and in the garden I just carry the HDS Twisty 140 on a neck lanyard, a pak-lite, a Nitecore Extreme R2 as a battery vampire for CR123A cells and a Surefire E2DL. :shrug:


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 2, 2010)

Harry999 said:


> [18 lights]


And we have a winner! :twothumbs

BTW I had previously voted 'two', but I'm up to three now. This is because I've finally got a light that fits comfortably in the change pocket of my Levi's - a classic ARC-AAA. Another usable pocket, another light that can be carried. :thumbsup:


----------



## CPFBiology (Sep 2, 2010)

Harry999 said:


> *I guess I am just really afraid of the dark.* Here is what I currently carry when out and about;
> List of 18 Lights





Kestrel said:


> And we have a winner! :twothumbs


 indeed.



Kestrel said:


> BTW I had previously voted 'two', but I'm up to three now. This is because I've finally got a light that fits comfortably in the change pocket of my Levi's - a classic ARC-AAA. Another usable pocket, another light that can be carried. :thumbsup:



If you don't mind me asking Kestrel, what line of work are you in? (2-3 EDCs).


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 2, 2010)

So this is read as you literally carry 18 flashlights on you...daily??

Or this is your rotation of EDC's?


----------



## kennjen (Sep 2, 2010)

I really can't believe ANY One would carry more than 3.

Primary - bigger light with large output.
Secondary - medium size for every day normal use.
Backup. - Backup small light.


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 2, 2010)

kennjen said:


> I really can't believe ANY One would carry more than 3.
> 
> Primary - bigger light with large output.
> Secondary - medium size for every day normal use.
> Backup. - Backup small light.


Through your disbelief, just remember there are many who would think that three was ridiculous! 

Right now I have the 007 in my right pocket, Ti Clicky clipped in my left pocket, MiNi CR2 in my watch pocket, LF2XT in the belt loop of a pouch I wear, MiNi AA in my back pocket next to wallet, and a Draco on a neck lanyard. 

When I need light, I can quickly choose which is best for the circumstances!


----------



## kennjen (Sep 2, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Through your disbelief, just remember there are many who would think that three was ridiculous!



I know...each to his own, so I'm not knocking it. 

BUT... if you have a real need to carry more than 3 lights then I assume that you are out and about in a dark to do SOME THING. At which point, wouldn't you rather carry a tool to do that "SOME THING", rather than another flashlight ? ?

Even the Deep sea divers will only carry a primary and an octopus regulator, maybe it's not a good analogy, but Y Y Y more than 3 flash lights....

:shakehead Anyway...in the end ....If it's fun (to carry many FL)...and it is to some extent even for me, it's fine.


----------



## SARLights (Sep 2, 2010)

Mainly just one. My CRKT Lumabiner + spare batteries. I keep a Grunding and a Novatac Storm in the backpack, and carry a Gerber Recon if it's afternoon when I leave.


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 2, 2010)

TwinBlade said:


> So this is read as you literally carry 18 flashlights on you...daily??
> 
> Or this is your rotation of EDC's?



Seriously this is what I carry daily when I leave the house. I think I developed a liking for these particular lights and found it so difficult to make a choice about which to leave at home that I set up a daily carry system that takes them all. I have carried more on occasion when I am testing a new light. 

I do leave the heavier ones at home like the Thrunite Catapult V2, although there was a time I carried that in my Maxpedition colossus bag. I'll only take those with me if I am say spending a day or two in the countryside on the weekend.

I am actually going to leave the house for an evening walk in 15 minutes and I will be taking all the above lights other than the Zebralight SC30 but I am adding the Nitecore Extreme R2, a Pak-lite and another Ra Twisty 140. I will mainly be using the Pak-lite and the Ra Twisty 140 tonight although if I walk through the park I will also use the HDS 100 CRI Clicky. In the park I occasionally try the other lights.


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 3, 2010)

kennjen said:


> I know...each to his own, so I'm not knocking it.
> 
> BUT... if you have a real need to carry more than 3 lights then I assume that you are out and about in a dark to do SOME THING. At which point, wouldn't you rather carry a tool to do that "SOME THING", rather than another flashlight ? ?
> 
> ...


There is no need for me to have more than one or two, but since the question was simply about how many we're carrying, I'm carrying half a dozen and not only that, but all the lights I carry have their own place and allow me to carry whatever else I always have as well.

As you said, it's fun to carry them and compare the different lights for different situations as well.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 3, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> As you said, it's fun to carry them and compare the different lights for different situations as well.


+1 on that.


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 3, 2010)

It surely is, and I find myself bringing along the whole stable in a backpack for midnight walks and the like, but do you really do that every single day? To work/school/family dinners?:thinking:

I thought this thread was for one's Every Day Carry, not Flashlight Testing Night Carry.


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 3, 2010)

jellydonut,

I think it has a lot to do with the fact that I work in another city from where I live. Since if something happened I would have to stay over I like to have the ones I know I would use in an emergency with me. It is comforting. 

Now if I had a car they could be in the car but I don't drive and I use public transport. Hence the EDC carry does comprise that many lights. Only two or three lights are ever on public display - those attached to the lanyard on the neck wallet. Three are in my trouser pockets. Three more are in my neck wallet. One is on a neck lanyard under my clothes. The remaining are in my small EDC carry bag (also known as a man-purse!). 

I also have a routine of walking everyday for health and fitness. The additional weight provides some resistance training... :nana:


----------

